

I'm interviewing Eric Ries of The Lean Startup tomorrow. What should I ask? - epi0Bauqu

It's for tractionbook.com. I should have enough time to get into specifics, which is always my goal.
======
plinkplonk
Why would someone who knows how to build and has built a successful startup
want to go around consulting on how to build one? Copyrighting the phrase
"Lean Startup" is a consultant's action, for e.g.

------
marketer
If IMVU was wildly successful like he says why did he leave so early?

------
alabut
What companies since IMVU would he consider to be lean startups? And why
haven't we heard more breakout stories of companies using the methodology?

------
talltodd
What's the difference between a Minimum Viable Product and a Proof Of Concept?

------
prakash
What best practices would he recommend if you need to do customer development
& discovery over the phone?

------
matt_s
Much of what I've seen/read about Lean Startups seems to be recasting of Lean
Software Development and SCRUM/Agile techniques applied to the niche of
"Startup". Much of those can be rooted in Lean techniques from Toyoda & others
(Deming, Ford) applied to manufacturing from 60 years ago.

Can you comment on why you think those (SCRUM/Agile/Lean SW) are different
than Lean Startups? For example, if someone is practiced in SCRUM and is doing
a startup - what do they have to gain from learning about Lean Startups?

------
patrickk
How much does Lean startup have in common with Customer Development
(percentage-wise) and how does it diverge? What are the main differences?

------
standel
Could you foresee some limits of this methodology? If yes, what are they?

------
standel
In a few words, how would you define Lean Startup? And main differences with
others?

------
standel
Do you have an idea of how many companies have adopted this methodology?

------
standel
Did he measure, at IMVU, the real gain between first methodology they were
using and Lean Startup model they implemented?

------
revorad
Doesn't the whole lean startup thing suck the joy out of building something
which you are passionate about?

------
standel
To what extent this methodology could scale? iow, is it really only for
startups?

------
standel
In case, you had a new idea. Would you try to get the MVP before writing the
first line of code? If yes, could you explain us how and why?

------
standel
Any thought on whether Lean Startup could take part in recover from US
economic crisis?

------
standel
What are the main strengths / advantages of Lean Startup?

------
talltodd
So how did it go; When will the interview come out?

